# 20L tank, is it possible? :)



## helen23254 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello.
I have a spare 20L tank (or it will be when my goldfish move into their bigger home!) and i was wondering if this was big enough for a betta?
Only issue is, its taller than it is wide....and if i was to put anything in there, it would be long term.

If not, I will just put some plants and shrimp in there 

thanks!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Take a picture of the tank. 20L are longer, not wider.

20G to a betta would be a palace compared to the dinky tanks they're usually kept in.


----------



## helen23254 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the link to tank, it was a starter tank for my goldfish.

Also another thing..would they be okay on their own? They won't get lonely? I always feel sorry for fish on their own..

This is the tank.

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=385&pf_id=53060

Betta fish look rather big online, like...goldfish size or more...are they smaller? I'm thinking of going just for a look tomorrow


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Edit: Oh, I see....a 21 LITER xD I understand now, lol. 

Yes, that tank would be just fine for a single betta.....much too small for tank mates, but no need o worry; Bettas are solitary fish by nature, he or she will be perfectly happy with just you for company 
I had a tank like that that survived for about 5 years....until I dropped it in the tub during a water change, lol. It was a great tank, saw a lot of bettas too. 
You'll want to ditch the filter though; the current is much to much and in a tank that size it just takes up space....instead, get a heater; unlike goldfish bettas are tropical fish and need a steady temp of 76-82 degrees F.

Lol, bettas are tiny compaired to goldfish....a standard betta's adult size is around 2.5in I belive, where as goldfish get to 8-12+in depending on the species. So no worries there xD your betta can live in that tank the rest of his life.

Anywho, now that thats out of the way.....welcome to the site and, hopefully soon, wonderful world of betta keeping! Feel free to take a look around, ask questions, and take a look at our stickys in the Betta Care section like this one http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058 they have loads of super helpful information for beginners.


----------



## helen23254 (Aug 2, 2012)

The link is up there ^^

W47xD26.5xH40cm (18.5x10.5x15.75”)

Apparantly...makes no sense to me I don't get dimensions 

Will it be okay on its own?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, ahh, I apologize for my ill-timed post....but I edited it to answer your questions xD Sorry about that, I hadn't checked before I posted like I usually do...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Bettas are hostile creatures. The betta splendens was bred to fight other fish - my plakat is having this incredible war with a _snail_ right now - he can't eat it, can't fight with it so he flares at it all day and sulks. 

In short, yes - _they do not get lonely_. Bettas like having thier turf free of interference, and tankmates (even a snail apparently) can cause some untold stress.

+1^ to the part about the heater - it's really essential to tropical fish health.


----------



## helen23254 (Aug 2, 2012)

I currently have a ''	

A-460 Fluval Mini Underwater Filter - 200 LPH 

- Simple, quiet efficient filter
- Ideal for smaller coldwater or tropical aquariums
- For aquariums up to 45L
- 5W''

For that tank. Is it still too big for him?  And could I have shrimp too?

AND finally, you sure he could stay in there for all his life? 

btw thanks, im excited 

P.S what is the correct way to say betta? beet-a?  ta!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Completely 100% positive that a single betta could stay in there for the rest of his life all by himself and be perfectly happy, no need to worry. 
Thats not the filter that comes with the tank right? I don't think so after looking it up, but just making sure....
The current still MAY be too strong, and I don't see a good way to baffle that filter....bettas come from a still-water/heavily planted environment to begin with and don't like to much water movement....

If you are able to properly cycle that tank(which is possible with the use of a filter, but if the filter doesn't work out then no)then you could probably have a couple of shrimp in there...be careful though! Shrimp can be a it sensitive, and your betta may even make a snack out of them.

Yes, I do believe that is the correct pronunciation of betta. xD


----------



## helen23254 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nope, I changed the filter because i took the one it came with, apart for cleaning and a part accidently went down the sink >< so i had to go down the shop the next day and buy a new one! 

As the filter is oldish now, the flow has dulled a little. (probably the motor?) so i am hoping it will be okay...

Now...got to think of a name!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah....those filters are really no good. Cheap little things that don't do much more then push water around ;P

That filter you have looks like a good one though; you can certainly try it out and see how things go. But don't forget to pick up a heater!

Haha, ahh, one of the most enjoyable parts of getting a new betta friend, the name xD Best of luck! I'm horrible with names, lol.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have mine all alone (for now) in a 36 gallon (140 litters). He goes around swimming, entering in caves, and taking naps at the deck of a battleship or inside a java fern. They definitely love large places.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It's BETT-ah.


----------



## helen23254 (Aug 2, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> I have mine all alone (for now) in a 36 gallon (140 litters). He goes around swimming, entering in caves, and taking naps at the deck of a battleship or inside a java fern. They definitely love large places.



so is mine gonna be too small? :/


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

helen23254 said:


> so is mine gonna be too small? :/


EDIT: Silly me, sorry for making tank comparisons i thought you had him in a 20 gallon.
Never the less indeed 20 litres is a very good home for a betta. He has space to swim explore and play.


Mine is an exception. It just happens that i dont have other fish right now for him to have friends. 20 is just fine for a betta to have a cozy home.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I keep one of my bettas in a 20 litre (5 US gallons) aquarium without any issues. He's active, colourful and full of personality  It's down to personal preference but I think 20 litres is a fantastic home for your fish, it's also good because it means his heater won't take away from his swimming room too much (a common problem in smaller tanks)!


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Don't worry, 5 gallons for a single Betta is fine. I recommend 2.5-3 gallons +. (I have no idea what that is in liters) He'll be really happy, just make sure he has a couple of good little hiding spots.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

each litre is multiplied by 0.20 for us gallons or 0.22 for uk. Cant remember which is which, though the difference is negligible


----------

